# add more preservatives?



## Jolly_Roger (Dec 5, 2010)

I made some sp and racked it and added kmeta and ksorbate then had to go to work on the road. it has been sitting for 2 months, when I sweeten and bottle it should I add more kmeta and ksorbate? maybe absorbic acid?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

Since its only been sitting for 2 months then if I wanted to keep this around for awhile meaning aging this for more then 6 months or more then I would add 1/8th tsp. per 6 gallons. You could also or instead just add a little ascorbic acid. You don not have to add any more sorbate as thats a 1 time thing as it does what it needs to do to youryeast and the yeast cant recover from that.


----------

